# NIS Server Linux - PAM Authentication FreeBSD fails



## riesebie (Oct 2, 2017)

I am running a Linux NIS-Server. On a FreeBSD desktop (11.1) NIS users can't login. Neither with xdm nor with slim:


```
slim: pam_authentication(): authentication error
xdm: pam_authentication(): authentication error
```

/etc/pam.d/system

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.1/etc/pam.d/system 197769 2009-10-05 09:28:54Z des $
#
# System-wide defaults
#

# auth
auth       sufficient   pam_opie.so       no_warn no_fake_prompts
auth       requisite   pam_opieaccess.so   no_warn allow_local
#auth       sufficient   pam_krb5.so       no_warn try_first_pass
#auth       sufficient   pam_ssh.so       no_warn try_first_pass
auth       required   pam_unix.so       no_warn try_first_pass nullok

# account
#account   required   pam_krb5.so
account       required   pam_login_access.so
account       required   pam_unix.so

# session
#session   optional   pam_ssh.so       want_agent
session       required   pam_lastlog.so       no_fail

# password
#password   sufficient   pam_krb5.so       no_warn try_first_pass
password   required   pam_unix.so       no_warn try_first_pass
#password   required   pam_unix.so       nullok use_authtok md5 shadow nis
```
/etc/pam.d/login

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.1/etc/pam.d/login 170510 2007-06-10 18:57:20Z yar $
#
# PAM configuration for the "login" service
#

# auth
auth       sufficient   pam_self.so       no_warn
auth       include       system

# account
account       requisite   pam_securetty.so
account       required   pam_nologin.so
account       include       system

# session
session       include       system

# password
password   include       system
```
/etc/pam.d/passwd

```
#
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.1/etc/pam.d/passwd 113967 2003-04-24 12:22:42Z des $
#
# PAM configuration for the "passwd" service
#

# passwd(1) does not use the auth, account or session services.

# password
#password   requisite   pam_passwdqc.so       enforce=users
password   required   pam_unix.so       no_warn try_first_pass nullok
```


----------



## riesebie (Oct 2, 2017)

Login via ssh works.


----------

